# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجلوا حظوركم بدعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

## جررريح الررروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين* 


*يســـــــلموو جريح الروح ربي يعطيك العافيه*  
*في ميزان أعمالك ان شاء الله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين..

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي.
في ميزان الاعمال.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## بريق الذكرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين..
جزاك الله الف خير اخوي
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## نور الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 بسم الله النور , بسم الله نور النور , بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور , الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور , وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور , بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور , الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور , وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ..*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*




جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ام البنين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## لجين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*

*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## fatemah

*دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,
وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## حــــايــرة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ،بسم الله النور بسم الله نور النور بسم الله نور على نور ،بيم الله مدبر الامور،بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور،الحمد الله الذي خلق النور من النور،وأنزل النور على الطور ،في كتاب مسطور،في رق مجبور،الحمدالله الذي هو بالعز مذكور، وبالفخر مشكور، وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ،وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطاهرين .

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي

خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و

على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*  
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*



جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## الملكــــه

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين_

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*
*بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكــــــور*  

*وصــــــلى الله على سيدنـا وآله الطيبين الطـــاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
*بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## حوت البحرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..* *

بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,* *وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.*

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهــــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكــــــور* 



*وصــــــلى الله على سيدنـا وآله الطيبين الطـــاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## مها 2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## عازفه الامل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## ملاك الررروح

]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي

خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و

على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## جنة الحسين

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## مها 2008

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## صمت السنين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين..

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*



جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## بقايا انسان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين.

----------


## ايات الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## كـــ1دي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*
*جزاك الله ألف خير* 
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## نبراس النور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## عازفه الامل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*
*جزاك الله ألف خير* 
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Sweet Magic

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## نبراس النور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,
بسم الله النور ,
بسم الله نور النور ,
بسم الله نور على نور ,
بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,
بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
وانزل النور على الطور ،
في كتاب مسطور ،
في رق منشور ,
بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,
الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,
وبالفخر مشهور ,
و على السراء والضراء مشكور ,


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين ..

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## amerah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,
بسم الله نور على نور ,
بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,
بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
وانزل النور على الطور 
في كتاب مسطور 
في رق منشور ,
بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,
الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,
وبالفخر مشهور ,
وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## جنة الحسين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور,و* *على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* بسم الله النور , بسم الله نور النور , بسم الله نور على نور , بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور , بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور , الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور , وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور , بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور , الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور , وبالفخر مشهور, وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور , وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله الطاهرين*

----------


## برق السماء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,وعلى السراء والضراء مشكور ,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور,و* *على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## روحانيات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شوق المحبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,

بسم الله النور ,
بسم الله نور النور ,
بسم الله نور على نور ,
بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,
بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
الحمد لله الذي خلق النور من النور ,
وانزل النور على الطور ،
في كتاب مسطور ،
في رق منشور ,
بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,
الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,
وبالفخر مشهور ,
و على السراء والضراء مشكور ,


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين ..

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي*
*خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و*
*على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اشهد ان لااله الاالله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله واشهد ان علياً ولي الله 
أميري علي ونعم الامير 
ولايتي لأمير النحل تكفيني .. عند الممات وتغسيلي وتكفيني
وطينتي عُجِنَتْ من قبل تكويني .. بحبِّ حيدر كيف النار تكويني
اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام
وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام

----------


## sweetsoul

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
دعاء النور لفاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ,بسم الله النور ,بسم الله نور النور ,بسم الله نور على نور ,بسم الله الذي هو مدبر الامور ,بسم الله الذي خلق النور من النور ,الحمد لله الذي
خلق النور من النور ,وانزل النور على الطور في كتاب مسطور في رق منشور ,بقدر مقدور على نبي محبور ,الحمد لله الذي هو بالعز مذكور ,وبالفخر مشهور ,و
على السراء والضراء مشكور ,وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد واله الطاهرين*

----------

